# The new VW Scirocco pictures.



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

What you guys think? The form except for the front reminds me of an Alpha Romeo Brera. I like it.

http://www.auto-motor-und-sport.de/news/fotoshows/vw_scirocco.113136.htm


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

Hmm... interesting; I guess it's "different." I don't really see the Scirocco heritage, it was such a distinct car. Not any great engineering achievement, but a groundbreaking "sports coupe" design for VW. I really wish VW had gone back to Giugiaro for an all new Scirocco, that would have been really interesting. The first generation Scirocco really was a beautiful design, but then again maybe I'm biased because it was my first car...  And how much I loved that car!

It is said that Giugiaro's design for the Isuzu Impulse (sold elsewhere as the "Piazza") was originally meant to be the second generation Scirocco:








You can definitely see it's a decendant of the first Scirocco.

The DeTomaso Mangusta, Lotus Esprit... BMW M1.. Giorgetto Giugiaro is one of the greatest car designers of all time. I wish they had built on his heritage for the "re-birth" of the Scirocco.

--J.


----------



## M Style III (May 6, 2006)

Looks OK on paper (screen), but I think this would fall under one of those type of cars I would need to see in person for better judement..:dunno:


----------

